# Artinger 8 String Guitar! FINISHED w/ PICTURES!



## ChrisLetchford (Oct 20, 2009)

I figured I'd start a fresh thread so no one missed out on the finished pictures. 

I used it Saturday for our Houston headlining show! Played and sounded amazing! It came out great. 

For all those wondering about the fret access. All my solos don't pass the 22nd fret so I was all good!

It has Lundgren pickups and they kill the Nordstrands in my Sherman!

Enjoy the pictures!

















Super thin neck, love it!












carved top


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 20, 2009)

Sweet, man! Liking the matching flip-flops too!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah! Chris. You finally got it on here!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 20, 2009)

Matching flip flops 

Killer gitfiddle as well.


----------



## MetalGravy (Oct 20, 2009)

That is one sexy slab o' maple!


----------



## natspotats (Oct 20, 2009)

i loves it


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Oct 20, 2009)

oh man, that neck looks dreamy... dunno about that fret access, though.


----------



## Gamba (Oct 20, 2009)

nice guitar, cool flip flops too. Havainas witha the Brazilian flag , right?


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 20, 2009)

Gorgeous guitar Chris.I love the figuring on the fretboard.What kind of wood is it?


----------



## vortex_infinium (Oct 20, 2009)

Awesome dude. That neck looks THIN.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 20, 2009)

cool, can you tell us about neck dimensions? thats looks very very thin,congrats!!


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks nice! I like that color combination. Kind of reminds me of Bulb's TIL8. 
I'm in no position to be criticizing, but it's weird that they would make such a thin neck, but leave a huge heel and shallow cut lower horn. You need to play up there for your soloing, yeah?


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 21, 2009)

It looks very pretty


----------



## IDLE (Oct 21, 2009)

Holy shit, the fretboard looks thicker than the neck! What are the dimensions on that beauty?


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 21, 2009)

That is a seriously sweet guitar. I can't believe I missed a chance to see it in action. Are you guys going to play a couple of more local shows, or are you about to head back out on tour?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 21, 2009)

She does look quite nice indeed, although the upper fret access wouldn't cut if for me, personally. However, it's your guitar and it seems to be working great for you, so congratulations for quite a looker that also fits your playing style perfectly! 

Any STS dates in Europe soon, by the way?


----------



## Fred (Oct 21, 2009)

Not 100% sold on the headstock, but it looks all-round amazing otherwise!


----------



## coreysMonster (Oct 21, 2009)

that neck looks pretty short, is it a 25"? (sorry if I overlooked it if you already posted it)


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 21, 2009)

gorgeous guitar


----------



## Apophis (Oct 21, 2009)

incredible guitar  I just love it


----------



## technomancer (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, that turned out gorgeous!


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 21, 2009)

That's pretty damn awesome dude. What are the specs?

By the way, I bought a Glacial Planet T shirt and your debut 'Monument' from you and you post bloody fast!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 21, 2009)

Really pretty, Chris! Many thanks for sharing that lovely beastie.


----------



## TMM (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of the shape of the guitar, but it looks like it must play like a dream (at least below ~21 frets), and the quality looks top notch.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Oct 21, 2009)

holy shit, that neck is thin! A little too thin for my tastes, but a very nice guitar nonetheless


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome! I'm not a fan of quilted maple but that looks sex.

Out of curiosity what kind of switch is that? I'm using a mini switch on my guitar as a pup selector switch and it doesn't really take kindly to rapid switching curious if the one you have on there is more switching friendly.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 21, 2009)

holy shit does that neck ever look thin


----------



## Dusty201087 (Oct 21, 2009)

Dude the fretboard looks like it may be thicker than the neck! That's just ridiculous 

I bet that thing plays beastly  loving the quilt, specs and outside pics are requested


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 21, 2009)

wow! that is so classy and awesome! i love the whole look with the end of the fretboard being curved like that. it really accents the whole shape and the other curves in the design! i also love guitars with coloured tops and natural backs like that, so that is awesome-looking! 

looks fantastic, all in all. congrats!


----------



## Erik Hauri (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice work on the finish - clearly a footwear inspired color choice.







For passives I'll still take Nordies over Lundgrens.


----------



## jsousa (Oct 23, 2009)

Erik Hauri said:


> For passives I'll still take Nordies over Lundgrens.



why? elaborate please


----------



## leandroab (Oct 23, 2009)

Gorgeous... Nice neck too..

I see you got the Havaianas there... Ahahaha


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Oct 24, 2009)

I guess that answers my question on your youtube channel asking if it was a sherman 

AWESOME GUITAR MAN!!!


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 24, 2009)

Tasty.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks a lot for checking it out guys! Glad you guys dig it!

Specs:
25 1/5 Scale Length (tuning: B E A D G B E G). 
Set neck. 24 frets.
Partially chambered body.
Carved Top. 
Quilted Maple Top (Hawaiian Ice Stain, gloss finish).
Mahogany Body and Neck.
Cocobolo Fingerboard.
Hipshot Hardtail bridge
Sprezel Locking Tuners.
Black Hardware
Lundgren Pickups.


----------



## jsousa (Oct 24, 2009)

chris fill us in on the lundgren pups vs nordstrands


----------



## liamh (Oct 24, 2009)

Sweet guitar Chris, a deserving owner


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 24, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## rareform707 (Oct 24, 2009)

im sure im not the only one who noticed, but it matches your kicks!

thats a fabulous looking guitar! congratulations


----------



## Martin_777 (Oct 24, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!
Did those flip flops come with the guitar? How much did this option cost?


----------



## Inception7 (Oct 24, 2009)

I really like the look of that guitar also. Congrats!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Oct 25, 2009)

jsousa said:


> chris fill us in on the lundgren pups vs nordstrands



Basically... the Lundgren's, though poorly crafted (as in the first batch i got the poll pieces weren't in line, and "hand built" is no excuse as I have made my own pickups in the past, then the second pair were still off but good enough to where I was honestly tired of dealing with it, ha)

anyways... Lundgrens have a fuller sound, thick lows that are not muddy, clear chords through distortion channel and the leads tones are clearer and crisper! Lundgren's are also quieter than the Nordstrands, way less feedback! simple as that!

I just got the Sherman Blonde 7 String as well from Ron on this forum, and it has Barknuckle Nailbombs in it, they are better than the Nordstrands, but I think I'm going to replace them with Lundgren M7's asap. Must say, I'm a big fan now!

and... the Flip Flops look like they are the same color but they are actually Forest Green haha.


----------



## tubarao guitars (Oct 25, 2009)

that guitar would be just perfect in a RGA, Ibby style.
the acqua transblue is really gorgeous!!!
And the brazilian Havaianas was cool tho!


----------



## foreverburn (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice looking guitar.


----------



## Internection (Dec 28, 2009)

indeed its a very nice guitar, but that neck would be entirely too thin for me haha


----------



## ICX357 (Dec 28, 2009)

That may be the only 8 string with a 25 1/2 scale.. Niceee!!


----------



## sessionswan (Dec 28, 2009)

ICX357 said:


> That may be the only 8 string with a 25 1/2 scale.. Niceee!!



I'm pretty sure the LTD FM-408 has a 25 1/2 scale if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Dec 28, 2009)

HumanFuseBen said:


> oh man, that neck looks dreamy... dunno about that fret access, though.


Yeah totally. The fret access on my guitars is just a hair past the 24th fret and there's not enough space for me...

That neck looks paper thin! Def my style. <3 thin necks. Nice color and top too!


----------



## redlol (Dec 29, 2009)

nice top looks lie a nice skinnyneck i imagine it plays really well. lucky you gettin a custom!


----------

